# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Bluetooth-Lautsprecher-Test: Welcher Bluetooth-Speaker ist der beste?



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Bluetooth-Lautsprecher-Test: Welcher Bluetooth-Speaker ist der beste?*

						Kopfhörer sind eine feine Sache, wenn es um Ihr persönliches Musikvergnügen geht. Aber lassen Sie doch auch mal Familie und Freunde an Ihren Lieblingssongs teilhaben. Das ermöglichen Ihnen portable Bluetooth-Lautsprecher, egal ob am Strand, im Garten oder zu Hause, und zwar ganz ohne lästigen Kabelstress! Doch welcher kabellose Speaker ist der richtige für mich? Und wie viel muss ich für guten, mobilen Klang ausgeben? In unserem Bluetooth-Lautsprecher-Test geben wir Antworten.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Bluetooth-Lautsprecher-Test: Welcher Bluetooth-Speaker ist der beste?*


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Oktober 2019)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Bluetooth-Lautsprecher-Test: Welcher Bluetooth-Speaker ist der beste?*


Danke, ein sehr hilfreicher Test! Bin gerade auf der Suche. Passt!

Es wäre schön gewesen, wenn ihr im Vergleich auch einen billligst
Speaker mit im Test gehabt hättet. Denn die Halbwertszeit der Dinger
ist bei mir im rauhen Alltag mit Regen, Sand und Hunden begrenzt.


----------



## Abductee (19. Oktober 2019)

Man hätte noch Apples Airplay erwähnen können.
Wie die Wlan-Variante unkomprimiertes Signal und man braucht kein Internet oder einen Wlan-Router.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Oktober 2019)

Abductee schrieb:


> Man hätte noch Apples Airplay erwähnen können.


Das geht hier generell unter.
Genauso, wie der langjährige Marktführer Bose mit dem erstklassigen Klang und langer Laufzeit.


----------

